# who is your favorite player?



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

On the Kings? And in the league in general?

It's really tough to choose so I'm going to wimp out and choose two Kings players: Peja (cause his shot is a work of art) and BJackson (cause I love his energy and competitiveness). 

Outside of the Kings, I really like KG. KG can do it all and do it with finesse. Just when you think he can't improve anymore, he steps up his game even further. He's the undisputed MVP of the season, IMHO. Second runner-up is Allen Iverson. His personal life sometimes leaves a lot to be desired. But when he's on the court he is a warrior and learning to be a much more effective team player.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

my favorite player in the league is jason kidd. my favorite player on the kings is mike bibby.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Peja


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Favorite players are Ray Allen and T-Mac, and favorite players on the kings are Hedo, Gerald Wallace, Bjax, Bibby, and Keon Clark


----------



## carrotz (Mar 30, 2003)

*Chris Webber*

Since day one i think Chris has been exactly what he was supposed to be with the Kings. A team leader and it's best player. He has worked on his game every year making improvements in several areas of his game. People like to criticise his relying on the outside jumper, but the truth is he's a good shooter from there. This season he has taken the ball inside regularly and with a lot of success. His rebounding is solid and his defense is good. But my favorite thing about CWebb is that he is a nice, decent guy. Whenever i hear him interviewed he always mentions his teammates by name giving them credit for victories or promoting their image. Whenever i see him at Arco during warmups or at halftime i see him waving to kids in the crowd or shaking hands with young fans. These kind of things mean a lot to young kids. Many of them will never forget when Chris Webber shook their hand or said hello to them. Whenever he's interviewed he speaks from his heart and tells the truth. It sometimes gets him in hot water, but he is his own person. There's a lot of pressure being the highest paid player on a team. Most of the time no matter what you do it won't be enough for some fans. I like him the best.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Peja and Pierce.

Obviously I like Francis, Yao, Taylor, Mobley, Posey, Hawkins and company, but Peja and Pierce, I just love watchin them go


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray Allen and on the Kings, Chris Weber.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gaither</b>!
> On the Kings? And in the league in general?
> 
> It's really tough to choose so I'm going to wimp out and choose two Kings players: Peja (cause his shot is a work of art) and BJackson (cause I love his energy and competitiveness).
> ...


As long as Mj is playing...Mj is my fav. Magic is my fav all time. Besides for MJ, KG is my fav...you gotta love his team game. On the Kings...Cristie...pure hustle...makes things work.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

My top two favorite players are Fizer and Glenn Robinson. But on the Kings they are Gerald and Chris.

Beat LA!


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

<-------------


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Mike Bibby is my fav on the kings



In the league .... .. shawn marion


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

on the kings... Bobby Jackson
outside the kings... Allen Iverson


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

My fav player on the Kings is

SCOT POLLARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BballChickaDee (Jun 21, 2002)

Favorite Player in the league: Kobe Bryant
"..." on Kings: Mike Bibby
"..." of all time: Michael Jordan


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> My fav player on the Kings is
> 
> SCOT POLLARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 hmmm, wonder why?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

On Kings.....Chris Webber
League........Dirk Nowitzki
All Time......Andrew Toney:yes:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SuttersFolly</b>!
> hmmm, wonder why?


i wonder the same thing.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Were you a student there when Pollard was at Kansas? I don't follow college ball much. What were your impressions of Pollard back then? Was he as "eccentric" back then?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Fav players

On Kings-Bobby Jackson
In League-Toss up between Kobe and T-Mac
All-Time-Dominique Wilkins


----------



## STARBURY21 (Apr 21, 2003)

Kings- Webber
NBA- Stephon Marbury
all time-Sir Charles


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sacramento Kings: Hedo Turkoglu
NBA: Drew Gooden
All-Time: Sam Perkins


----------

